# How easy is it to adapt to the Dubai lifestyle?



## bassonp (Oct 31, 2011)

I am looking at employment in Dubai and is interested to learn from expats that already live there?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

That depends on so many factors. Where you come from, if you have travelled much, your expectations, your financial and family situation. There is really not just one lifestyle here either. Some people spend their whole time in new shiny, largely Western Dubai, whereas others have a different experience. 

In life there are people who like and adapt to change and others who resist and dislike it. 

I was immediately comfortable (having travelled a lot and lived overseas before) and have been here nearly six years now, but there are people who never adapt and settle. 

There is not a simple answer to your question, although I do have quite a few South African clients, most of whom are happy living here.


----------



## bassonp (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks for the quick reply. I have not lived abroad, but have traveled extensively and already have 3 friends living in Dubai, hence I believe that me and my family would be well equipped to the new lifestyle, once we get there. Now to find a suitable job!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

If you love Mossel Bay and your surrounding areas, you might not like Dubai so much. If nature and natural greenery are a big part of your lifestyle, you need to keep in mind that you're planning on moving to a desert so things look a little different out here.


----------



## CDN2012 (Jun 15, 2011)

I love the out doors and nature so it was a bit hard to get used to being here in the desert, but nothing unbearable or worth complaining about. The heat in the summer time can be extremely hot. 
But over all if your an open-minded person and willing to except change and not expecting things to be like your home country or what your used to, you will do ok.

The laws will be different, the attitudes will be different, the way of life will be different but at the end of the day you just gotta roll with the punches.

Oh, and stay away from people who complain a lot because its contagious. It will spread to you before you even know it.


----------



## LiSchneider (Nov 1, 2011)

"Oh, and stay away from people who complain a lot because its contagious. It will spread to you before you even know it."
that is SO true!


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

I saw some of my colleagues expressing positive views; I will share some of the negative side just to bring balance  

It is kind of a mixed bag

I have travelled to different countries myself (this is my fifth) but I have to say that Dubai is for me the hardest to adapt. In my case, I miss so much the outdoors, the nature ...it was one of those things that I had and nooooo way I have the same here. 

There is hardship here and do not forget about it (it is a desert kindah place) and UAE is not considered an emergent country yet. Have look at the HDI (Human Development index) ranking to have an idea of the social well being in the UAE

Your (& family) adaptability factor is what is going to determine how well you settle. If there are things that you must have to settle, I suggest doing some research to find out wheter these are available before your arrival (or a close substitute or hobbies).

if you are open minded and can adapt your lifestyle to what the environment offers, I honestly do not foresee big time issues in adapting here, but you will complain about some stuff here and work with some workarounds.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

If you can consider Dubai an experience and you are open minded you will be fine. Just don't come here thinking it will be a "home".


----------



## Nitro_From_Windsor (Sep 10, 2010)

Please make sure you move into Dubai and not the other emirates with possibly the exception of Abu Dhabi...VERY IMPORTANT!!! I live in Sharjah and it is different compared to Dubai right down to the mentality of the locals. Dubai is more developed in terms of roads and infrastructure, so less time in traffic when driving around which is, believe me, a huge thing. Like everyone else said, its definitely not like home with the greenery and nature and the heat can be harsh especially during the summer but overall, it is not bad.

You get to meet a lot of people from different parts of the world which is awesome. Plus you can find fellow South Africans (Assuming you're SA coz of your displayed flag) to hang out with which always help. I spend my first year and a half going crazy coz I didn't know any other Canadians and then through this forums, got to meet people like W_Man and Canuck_Sens to spend Canada day and things like that.

Also, this being a tax free haven (besides hidden taxes like random speeding tickets and paperwork fees for EVERYTHING), its nice


----------

